# Hi everyone!



## Brianne (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been lurking for awhile and finally got around to registering!
This is such a wonderful resource for all things MAC.  I just started really buying MAC products a couple months ago and now I'm hopelessly addicted.  My poor wallet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A little about me: I'm Brianne, I'm 24, engaged, and work as a microbiologist for a small pharmaceutical manufacturing company.  Favorite MAC products are VGV lipglass, the Madame B collection of eyeshadows, and fluidlines.

Look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Brianne!! Welcome to Specktra! Glad you decided to delurk and join us in breaking our wallets


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome Brianne!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Glad you de-lurked yourself! LOL


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

